# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Mountainbike Media: Foto und Video >  GoPro Hero5 Black: Erster Eindruck - Windgeräusche, Stabilisation, Akku

## noox

Ich war am Freitag zwei Stunden in Leogang, um meine neue GoPro Hero5 Black Edition auszutesten.

Hier das Video - unbedingt in 1440p schauen.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQrn2PzMItI

*Kurz:*
+ Touch-Display Anzeige/Bedienung
+ genaue Akkustand-Anzeige
+ lange Akkulaufzeit im Vergleich zu 3er oder 4er
+ Videostabilisierung
- Ton (bei Windgeräuschen)
- GPS
- Gewicht

Bisher hatte ich die Hero3. Gefilmt fast durchgängig mit 1080p 60fps. Höhere Auflösungen sind sowieso aufwändig zu bearbeiten und grad am Mountainbike sind andere Kriterien entscheidender als die Auflösung (z.B. Lichtverhältnisse oder wackelfreie Befestigung). Daher zuletzt im Pro-Tune-Modus gefilmt und Farbkorrektur nachträglich vorgenommen. Besonders bei Licht-Schattenwechsel kann man hier deutlich mehr rausholen.

*Gewicht*

Beim Mountainbiken mit Brusthalterung ist das Gewicht der Kamera entscheidend. Je leichter desto weniger häufig kommt es zu Wacklern. Ich hatte daher zuletzt mit der kleinen Halterung "The Frame" gefilmt. Wegen Windgeräusche mit GoPro Windslayer. Der erste Eindruck der GoPro Hero5: schwer, aber dank Gummierung fühlt sie sich ziemlich gut und haltbar an.

Gewichte:
- Hero5: 117 g
- Hero5 mit Halterung: 143 g
- Hero3: 75 g
- Hero3 mit"The Frame" inkl. Linse: 100 g
- Hero3 mit Standardgehäuse (offener Deckel): 159 g

Sie ist annähernd so dick wie die 3er im Gehäuse, aber doch weniger breit und hoch. Das hohe Gewicht ist sicher bedingt durch die stabilere und wasserdichte Ausführung und insbesondere das Display.

*Display & Bedienung*

Das Touchdisplay erhöht den Bedienkomfort schon beträchtlich. Via Button durch das Menü zu navigieren war immer sehr mühsam. Jetzt sind die Einstellungen deutlich leichter erreichbar. Für mich interessant ist die genauere Akku-Anzeige in Prozent. So kann ich besser abschätzen, ob sich die kommende 10-Minuten Abfahrt noch ausgeht oder nicht (wenn man dazwischen nicht ständig den Akkustand kontrollieren will). Bei schlechten Lichtverhältnissen ist sicher auch mit der 5er der ProTune-Modus interessant. Im Vergleich zur 3er kann man hier einige Optionen separat einstellen (Farbe, Schärfe, Weißabgleich, ISO, ...).

*Buttons*

Vorteilhaft finde ich auch die neuen Buttons. Die alten GoPro's hatte ich Upside-Down auf der Brust montiert - da kam es schon mal vor, dass ich mit dem Lenker die Kamera unabsichtlich ausgeschaltet habe. Bei der 5er ist der Aufnahme-Button gut zu bedienen, groß, aber im Rahmen versenkt.

Anfangs etwas mühsam ist das Öffnen der Klappen für Akku/SD-Card und USB-/HDMI-Anschlüsse. Diese sind ja wasserdicht ausgeführt. Aber nach ein paar Mal hat man den Dreh mehr oder weniger heraußen.

*Software, Manual, Lieferumfang
*
Mit der Software (Quik) kann ich wenig anfangen. Ich hab sie nur benutzt, um die neueste Firmware raufzuspielen. Die Hero5 ist günstiger als die Hero4 Black war. Es sind allerdings auch nur 2 Klebehalterungen und das USB-Kabel dabei. Stört mich nicht, da ich bei den alten GoPros häufig Zubehör dabei hatte, das ich sowieso nicht gebrauchen konnte. Es liegt eine "Let's get started" Anleitung bei. Das Manual kann man herunterladen.
*
GPS*

Die Kamera hat auch GPS eingebaut. Laut Anzeige hatte sie bei mir GPS gefunden. Allerdings habe ich nicht herausgefunden, wie man die GPS-Daten extrahiert. Laut einem einschlägigen Forum (von exiftool), verwenden viele Dashcam-Hersteller proprietäre Methoden, um die GPS-Infos im Video-File zu speichern (z.b. als Text in  Untertiteln!). Ich hab mal beim GoPro Support angefragt, ob es da ein Tool gibt, die GPS-Daten zu extrahieren. Vermutlich wird da aber nichts rauskommen. In einem anderen Review von jemanden, der Kontakt zu GoPro hat, habe ich gelesen, dass GPS nur zum Taggen von Videos und Fotos für Social Media Anwendungen vorgesehen ist ;(

*Windgeräusche*

Die Hero5 hat 3 Mikrophone. Im Standardmodus berechnet sie daraus ein Stereo-Audio-Signal. Wenn die Windgeräusche zu stark werden, dann schaltet sie auf Mono um und verwendet dabei das Mikrophon, das am wenigsten Windgeräusche hat. Außerdem kann man fix auf "Wind only" oder "Stereo" umstellen. Ich habe für meinen Test fix auf "Wind only" gestellt. Ich hatte zuvor die Hero3 und mit Gehäuse mit offenen Rückendeckel gefilmt. Windgeräusche waren meist OK, aber verbesserungswürdig. Später wegen Gewichtsgründen auf die Rahmenhalterung "The Frame" umgestellt. Wind katastrophal. Daher Windslayer (Schaumstoffhülle) besorgt. Damit war es sehr OK. Die Hero5 hat kein Gehäuse. Bei der Hero5 ist der Ton bei Windgeräuschen deutlich schlechter als bei der Hero3 mit Gehäuse. Die Windgeräusche sind zwar tatsächlich sehr deutlich reduziert (im Vergleich zur Hero3 ohne Gehäuse). Allerdings kommt dann oft ein Zischen dazu. Außerdem hatte ich manchmal das Gefühl der Ton ändert sich abrupt - als hätten hier die Mikrophone umgeschaltet. Hin und wieder ist auch ein einzelnes deutliches Störgeräusch zu hören. Eventuell noch ein Firmware-Problem. Bezüglich des Windproblems muss ich mir definitiv noch was einfallen lassen. Einzelne Mikrophone mit Windschutz überkleben? Externes Mikrophon? Windslayer? Es gibt übrigens auch einen Modus, wo man die 3 Tonspuren extra aufzeichnen kann. Ich befürchte aber, dass das das Bearbeiten nochmals deutlich aufwändiger macht.

*Videostabilisierung*

Am Mounainbike geht es doch meist sehr zur Sache. Man findet da immer wieder verwackelte Aufnahmen. Grad mit der originalen Brusthalterung wackelt es häufig sehr. Ich habe die Kamera bei meinem ersten Video auf meiner Leatt Brace montiert. Hier hält sie sehr stabil. In diesem Video habe ich dann Vergleiche zwischen digital stabilisiert und nicht stabilisiert gemacht. Ich bin überrascht, wie gut die Stabilisierung funktioniert. Das Bild ist nochmals deutlich ruhiger, was auch der Bildqualität gut tut. Der große Nachteil ist allerdings, dass das Bild beschnitten wird (ist natürlich Prinzip-bedingt). Ich filme fast durchgängig mit Brustmontage. Da ist dann bei 16:9 der Ausschnitt zwischen oben und unten schon sehr beschränkt. Ich habe überlegt, eventuell mal in 4:3 zu filmen und dann auszuschneiden. Aber erstens hat 2K7 4:3 nur max 30 fps (hin und wieder wären aber 60 fps für Zeitlupen gut). Zweitens hat 1440p 4:3 nur 1920 Breite. D.h. Full HD. Auf YouTube ist aber 1440p doch deutlich besser als 1080p.

Mit einer optischen Stabilisierung oder einen Gimbal kann man es natürlich nicht vergleichen. Ein Gimbal braucht bei Körper-Montage aber auch Platz und erhöht das Gewicht zusätzlich.

Ich wollte einmal 1080p Videos mit Adobe Premiere und dem Warp-Stabilizer nachträglich stabilisieren. Für viele längere Clips ist das allerdings extrem rechenintensiv. Insofern ist das bei der GoPro Hero5 schon beachtlich.

*Bildfehler bei Videostabilisierung*

Ich hatte bei einem Clip mit Video-Stabilisierung mehrmals für einen Frame pinke Streifen im Bild. Bei einem anderen Clip hatte ich einmal einen Fehler, wo bei einen Frame die unteren 15-20% falsch kodiert waren (identische Zeilen). Und dieser Frame wiederholte sich einmal. Insgesamt habe ich 4-5 Clips mit Stabilisierung gefilmt. Ich hoffe, die Fehler können durch ein Firmware-Update beseitigt werden.






*Auflösung*

Ich habe hier noch kaum getestet. Bisher (Hero3 Black) hatte ich immer mit 1080p 60fps gefilmt. Ich habe diesmal einfach die nächstbeste Auflösung mit 16:9 und 60fps gewählt: 2.7K. Das sind 2704x1520. Erst im Nachhinein habe ich festgestellt, dass YouTube das gar nicht nativ unterstützt. YouTube hat 1440p mit 60fps (2560x1440 Pixel, das ist genau 4x 720p). Die GoPro hat auch einen 1440p Modus. Allerdings ist der 4:3 mit 1920x1440. Ich habe das 2.7K Video auf YouTube geladen. Die haben es auf 1440p runtergerechnet. Zumindest auf meinen 20" Monitor ist das Ergebnis wirklich sehr gut.

*Akkulaufzeit*

Bei meiner Hero3 war die Akkulaufzeit bei 1080p und 60fps eine Katastrophe. Ein paar Runs am Bike und ich musste wechseln. Zuletzt gingen sich meist kaum mehr zwei 1000-Tiefenmeter Runs aus - also ca. 20 - 25 Minuten. Da ich dann teils frühzeitig gewechselt hatte, bin ich so mit 5 Akkus über die Runden gekommen.

Bei meinem Test mit der 5er war es extrem kalt (oben hatte es am Vormittag noch geschneit), im Tal kaum 10 Grad. Insgesamt habe ich ca. 42 Minuten im Modus 2.7K mit 60fps gefilmt. Bei kurzen Pausen blieb die Kamera an (nicht aufgenommen, aber eingeschaltet). Außerdem 2x in Clips kurz reingeschaut, um die Position zu kontrollieren. Dabei sank der Akkustand von 99% auf 29%. D.h. eine Stunde Aufnahmen sollte sich auch bei dieser hohen Auflösung und niedriger Temperatur ausgehen. Für einen ganzen Mountainbike-Tag (meist doppelt so viele Runs wie bei meinem 2h-Test) werde ich trotzdem einen 2. Akku benötigen.


Nochmals der Link zum Video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQrn2PzMItI

*Affiliate Links zur GoPro Hero5 Black in Shops:*
Blue Tomato: https://goo.gl/SfyFT9
ChainReactionCycles: https://goo.gl/6AwOh5
amazon.de: amzn.to/2e4UrR0

----------


## Vubar

Hey noox, filme mit der hero 2 (sehr verwackelte Aufnahmen) und möchte etwas verändern. Hast du dich nur wegen mehr Platz und Gewicht gegen ein Gimbal entschieden oder gibt es noch mehr Gründe aus deiner Sicht?Empfiehlst du mir den Kauf der Hero 5 (454,90€ mit Ersatzakku) im vergleich zu einem Gimbal (ca 260€)Vielen Dank und Grüße Vubar

----------


## noox

Wirklich Hero 2?

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es sich da auszahlt da was dazuzukaufen.

Wo willst du die Kamera montieren? Ich habe noch keine Erfahrung mit einem Gimbal, aber wenn der zuviel wackelt (weil er z.B. schlecht auf der Brust befestigt ist, wird man das vermutlich auch ein bisschen sehen. 

Meiner Meinung nach ist ein Gimbal zwar sicher eine feine Sache. Aber für ständigen Gebrauch beim Mountainbiken nicht so wirklich geeignet. Die Handhabung ist dann doch etwas umständlich, zusätzliches Gewicht, stürzen sollte man damit auch nicht, etc.

Aber ich sollte demnächst einen Gimbal zum Testen erhalten. Dann kann ich dazu mehr sagen. 

Wenn du nicht so viel Geld ausgeben willst, dann könnte vielleicht auch eine dieser China-Kameras interessant sein. Ich glaub die sind ja sogar die 250 Euro Kameras mit der Hero4/5 vergleichbar und haben teils Stabilisierung. 

Bin grad auf die SJCAMs gestoßen - keine Ahnung, ob die was können. SJ6, SJ7: https://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_no...ords=sjcam+sj7

Oder die YI II
https://www.amazon.de/YI-Actioncam-W...s=xiaomi+yi+II

Wobei du da selber recherchieren musst.

Aber zurück zu deiner Frage: 
Bevor ich mir für eine mehrere Jahe alte Kamera einen Gimbal kaufen würde, würde ich jedenfalls zur GoPro Hero5 greifen.

----------


## **tunefish**

hey noox, schau mal habe ich gerade bei facebook gefunden. ein neues video von brook mcdonald... mit der neuen hero 5 und gps tracker, speedometer usw... https://www.facebook.com/BrookMacdon...9223871799823/ hast du damit schon erfahrungen?

seine erklärung, wie das funktioniert: The telemetry function on the GoPro #hero5 is sooo sick! GPS,Speed Tracker, Speedometer and G-force all viewable on the Quik app #goproanz #gopro WATCH IN HD



also wenn das einfach möglich ist, dann MUSS ne 5er gopro her  :Big Grin:

----------


## noox

Ui... ja ich glaube ich habe irgendwo was in einem Nebensatz schon gelesen. Bin dem aber nicht nachgegangen.

GoPro hat ja die Software Dashware gekauft. Danach ist es da ziemlich ruhig geworden. Vielleicht haben sie da irgendeine Handy-App gebastelt, mit der man die Daten vom Handy und der GoPro verknüpfen kann. (Er spricht ja von einer App).

Die GoPro hat einen GPS-Sensor drinnen, aber bisher konnte man den nicht auslesen. Auf meine Nachfrage hat der GoPro Support gemeint, dass das nur zum Taggen ist (habe ich dann auch in anderen Medien gelesen).


Mein Video mit Dashware kennst ja vermutlich. War aber ziemlich mühsam, das so hinzubekommen. Allerdings stimmen die Daten dank Brustgurt und echtem Geschwindigkeitssensor halt ziemlich genau. Ich weiß  nicht, wie genau das Handy-GPS ist. Aber wenn ich mit meiner Polar-Uhr ohne Geschwindigkeitssensor fahre (am DH-Bike), also nur GPS-Daten habe, dann sind die Geschwindigkeitswerte eher so hingeschätzt.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXFRweF-6y4&t=12s

----------


## noox

Momentan habe ich bei meiner Hero5 ein Problem beim Protune-Modus beim Abgleich zwischen grün und magenta. Hier die Antwort auf eine Frage im Leogang 2017 Thread:

Ja, irgendwas hat die Cam. Ich filme eigentlich im Protune-Modus und da stimmt irgendwas mit grün/magenta Abgleich nicht. Erstmals aufgefallen ist es mir bei den Finale Ligure-Videos. Da waren auf einmal grüne Schatten, die plötzlich aufgetaucht und wieder verschwunden sind. Hier in Leogang war's noch krasser. Die Strecke sollte hauptsächlich grau sein. Aber irgendwie springen einzelne Teile der Strecke von leicht grün auf leicht magenta. Das Blöde ist: Ich habe 2 Hero5 und es ist bei beiden (zumindest, bei denselben Einstellungen). Andere habe ich zuletzt nicht probiert.

Es gibt mehrere Beispiele, aber das sind zwei originale Frames vom Protune-Modus (nicht bearbeitet) Von einem Frame auf dem anderen ist plötzlich ein grüner Streifen da. Und das daneben schaut ja eher magenta aus als ein neutrales grau.

----------


## noox

Nachtrag wegen der eventuell nicht so guten Qualität bei diesem Leogang Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Sj1SQDRVE4
Wegen dem grün/magenta-Problem habe ich mir einerseits schwer getan einen guten Weißabgleich zu finden. Andererseits habe ich generell die Farbsättigung relativ niedrig gehalten, weil sonst der Effekt noch viel schlimmer gewesen wäre.

----------


## FLo33

Hast den Support schon "belästigt"? Ist nicht gerade unauffällig.

----------

